# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Địa chỉ ăn và ở tại Mũi Né - du lịch Mũi Né

## thietht

Một số địa chỉ cần biết khi bạn du lịch Mũi né. Trong thật tế thì vô vàn nơi ở thích hợp túi tiền nếu bạn biết, chịu khó và không ngại cuốc bộ tìm hiểu.


Ăn cũng vậy: ít tốn kém sẽ là trong chợ hay các hàng quán nhỏ mà người người dân địa phương vẫn tin cậy hàng ngày.

*Quán ăn*

- Quán Cây Bàng chuyên về hải sản biển của Phan Thiết: gần bãi đá ông địa, 4 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Phú Hài, Phan Thiết
- Quán Dũng Sử: Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Phú Hài, Phan Thiết
- Luna D''Autunno - Trăng Thu: 51A Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Mũi Né, Phan Thiết
- Toàn Dương Quán - Lô 2-6 Lê Lợi, Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Yên Gia Quán: 53 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Ngọc Sương Mũi Né: 94 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Làng Cổ Mũi Né: Khu phố 5, đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Phú Hài, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Good Morning: Km 11.8 - 57A Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Quán Hồng Vinh: Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Hoàng Yến Mũi Né: Km 11 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Ngọc Sương: 129 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, TP. Phan Thiết, Bình Thuận.
- Nhà hàng Biển Xanh: 54 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Hàm Tiến, TP. Phan Thiết, Bình Thuận.
- Tiệm cơm Nam Thạnh Lầu: 50 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, TP. Phan Thiết, Bình Thuận.
- Nhà hàng khu du lịch Palmira: Km 11 - Ấp 3, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Ấn Độ: nằm giữa “phố Tây” Phan Thiết, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Tiệm cơm Nam Thạnh Lầu: 50 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Rừng: Phố Tây Hàm Tiến, đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu , Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết.
- Nhà hàng Làng Tre: 38 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Geneve: KM8 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Phú Hài, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Chàm Villa: 32 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Cà Ty: 40 Phan Bội Châu, Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Nhà Hàng Pandanus: Mũi Né, Phan Thiết, Bình Thuận, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Hương Biển: 35 Trần Hưng Đạo, Phường Bình Hưng, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Năm Châu: KP5 P.Mũi Né, Phường Mũi Né, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng càfe Sài Gòn-Mũi Né: 56 - 97 phố Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Sao Biển: 22 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Kim Sơn Lầu: 34 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường Đức Nghĩa, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Bình Minh: 211 Lê Lợi, P.Bình Hưng, Phường Bình Hưng, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng California Mũi Né: 98B - Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Mũi Né, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng khách sạn 19-4: 01 Từ Văn Tư, Phường Bình Hưng, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Đồi Dương: 209 Lê Lợi,, Phường Bình Hưng, Phan Thiết
- Mai Khanh Gia Trang Resort: 86 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Nhà hàng Ngọc Sương Mũi Né: 94 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Sailing Club Mui Ne Resort: 24 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết


+ Quán Nhậu: sát bờ sông Cà Ty
+ Quán Café & Bar:

Dọc đường võ Thị Sáu và đường Nguyễn Tất thành rất nhiều. Nên ra uống café tại Đồi Dương vừa đẹp vừa lãng mạn….

- Snow Bar: 109 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Java and Baywatch Café: 152 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, Phường Mũi Né, Phan Thiết
- Trà cung đình Hương Đồng Nội: 27 Châu Văn Liêm, Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Cà phê Cõi Riêng: 135 Võ Thị Sáu, Phường Hưng Long, Phan Thiết
- Cà phê Trống Đồng: Đường Thủ Khoa Huân nhưng không biết số  :Smile: , Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Win Café: 6 Thủ Khoa Huân, Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Cà phê Giai Điệu: TT.Liên Hương, H.Tuy Phong, Xã Phong Nẫm, Phan Thiết
- Cà phê Sông Quê: 112 Nguyễn Tương, Phường Phú Thủy, Phan Thiết
- Jibe''s Bar: Km 13.5 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết
- Champa Bar: Km 12.5 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Hàm Tiến, Phan Thiết. Nằm trong Coco Beach Resort
- Bar Thanh Thi: KP Long Sơn - Suối Nước, Phường Mũi Né, Phan Thiết.

*Chỗ trọ:*

Ở Mũi Né có những khu du lịch có bãi tắm riêng, nhà hàng, chổ ở..., giá bình dân, đông du khách Việt. 
Các resort gồm những nhà trọ độc lập, hồ bơi, nhà hàng, bar rượu..., tiền được tính bằng USD.
Giá ở đây cũng được thay đổi tùy theo ngày, thứ 7 thì thường cao hơn các ngày khác trong tuần. Mùa cao điểm cao hơn mùa vắng khách.

· Khu du lịch Gành, Kp 14, Mũi Né. Khu du lịch này nằm cuối con đường đi thẳng vào Mũi Né. Bãi biển gần khu dân cư nên không sạch lắm.

· Khu du lịch Thùy Dương. Nơi đây thường rất đông khách, diên tích rộng, giá bình dân. Có phòng tập thể. Nếu gặp ngày đông khách, hết phòng, các khu du lịch cho thuê liều vải ngay trên bãi cát, 1 liều ngủ dc 2 người giá vào khoảng 50.000đ/ngày

· Khu du lịch Năm Châu, gần khu du lịch Thùy Dương. Một không gian lãng mạn với những nhà sàn, nhà tranh rất đẹp và tiện nghi. Giá ở đây thường thì hơi cao so với những nơi khác.

· Khu du lịch dã ngoại đồi Hồng, email: Saosaigon@hcm.vnn.vn. Ngoài nhà rông, nhà xây ... ở đây còn có kiểu lán dài, chỉ khoảng 10.000đ/người

· Khu du lịch dã ngoại Hòn Rơm II, email: Dangoaihonrom@hcm.vnn.vn

· Khu du lịch Suối Nước, Khu du lịch Hòn Rơm đông, Khu du lịch Song Hiền. Từ thị trấn Mũi Né đến đây cũng trên 2km. Các khu du lịch ở khu vực này nằm ở cuối đường nên còn hoang sơ, vắng vẻ, cảnh quan rất đẹp.

(Sưu tầm)

Để thưởng thức món ăn tại địa điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------

